# How long does Australian passport take to process?



## Jake111 (May 1, 2013)

How long does Australian passport take to process?

Someone please tell me I have to travel to Europe in less than 2 months and the passports.gov website does not specify how long an ordinary passport takes to fully process.

They have a sort of express passport which takes up to 2days to fully finish and be sent back out to you but it costs an extra $105.

Can someone please tell me how long an ordinary passport takes to finish before it gets back to you? Or do the times vary? Like 15 days to 2months? 

I need mine to get back to me FAST but not the express $105 one. I'll tick the $105 one if there's a chance that the ordinary one gets back to me too late.

Thanks and I appreciate the replies!

P.S I'm an Australian citizen.


----------



## sanoptic (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi,
I applied at my local post office & they said it will take 10 working days but i got a call from them after 4 working days to say it's ready to pick up.This was 2 years ago though!
So count on about 2 weeks waiting or hopefully less.

cheers


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

My partner got one about a year ago... It took about 2 weeks.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Jake111 said:


> How long does Australian passport take to process?
> 
> Someone please tell me I have to travel to Europe in less than 2 months and the passports.gov website does not specify how long an ordinary passport takes to fully process.
> 
> ...


Pay extra and you can get a passport in two days.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

My husband applied for his and it took 10 days, you shouldn't have to wait 2 months, if after a couple of weeks you don't receive it then contact them. Anywhere between 7-14 days. Don't worry you,ll be travelling lol


----------



## nice911 (Dec 15, 2012)

My passport came in ten days including one weekend. So count for max 2 weeks. You dont need to pay extra $$ unless you want your passport in two days.


----------

